# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  What is the different between i-Flo pipe set vs ADA Lily pipes?

## windcharm

Hi,

What is the different between i-Flo pipe set vs ADA Lily pipes? The price is so much different just because it is ADA?

Thanks

With regards
Windcharm

----------


## Panut

Difference is the finishing. Product usability is pretty much the same thing. Get ADA if your entire setup is ADA, so a complete set would seem much nicer..

You're paying very much for brand and quality* for ADA.

cheers,

----------


## illumnae

not so much quality. you're paying *very* much for brand and a little bit for quality for ADA  :Wink:

----------


## Panut

Windcharm, what you pay is what you get. Go for it if $ is no issue to you. You can take time down and compare the difference between both for yourself. (Its NOT a _little bit_ of quality for ADA  :Laughing: )

i-flo : 10mm in diameter, hence you will need 9mm tubing. If your tubes are 12mm, you will need to buy additional 9mm tubing + transformer. (Depending where you buy and length of tube it will cost around $15). Finishing not as good as ADA.

cheers,

----------


## Ian Lim

Once the tube is submerge in the tank water does the qaulity aspect really make much of difference to justify the high price for the ADA? I am comtemplating getting a set too but the price really sucks.

----------


## illumnae

> Windcharm, what you pay is what you get. Go for it if $ is no issue to you. You can take time down and compare the difference between both for yourself. (Its NOT a _little bit_ of quality for ADA )


i beg to differ, the difference in quality is very little




> i-flo : 10mm in diameter, hence you will need 9mm tubing. If your tubes are 12mm, you will need to buy additional 9mm tubing + transformer. (Depending where you buy and length of tube it will cost around $15). Finishing not as good as ADA.


i have seen non-ADA knockoff pipes in 13mm and 17mm as well. again, i beg to differ about the finishing.




> Once the tube is submerge in the tank water does the qaulity aspect really make much of difference to justify the high price for the ADA? I am comtemplating getting a set too but the price really sucks.


The point about lily pipes is that it's supposed to look "invisible" in the water...so if it's supposed to be "invisible", would there be much of a difference between one "invisible" product and another "invisible" one?  :Laughing:

----------


## Panut

Go for it if $ is no issue to you bro windcharm. Go compare the quality yourself, then justify whether its worth the price to you.. Everyone got their own liking and preference.. As well as what is worth to them.. Just as some who think ADA has little quality  :Wink:

----------


## illumnae

yup, to some the brand alone is worth the cost, despite similar or inferior quality of items attached to the brand name. if you are one of such people, please do buy ADA or you'll never be able to sleep at night. undoubtedly, ADA is the most prestigeous name in the hobby in Singapore at the moment.

edit: at the end of the day, there are people who despise ADA (like myself) and others who adore it (like magic4lifez). He has his reasons, and I have mine. As magic4lifez has recommended, go take a look for yourself and form your own opinion and make your own decision  :Smile:  I don't want this turning into another thread debating the merits or demerits of ADA  :Laughing:

----------


## Panut

As far as i know don't think *ADA* has any _inferior_ quality of items attached to its name.

cheers,

----------


## Shadow

> The point about lily pipes is that it's supposed to look "invisible" in the water...so if it's supposed to be "invisible", would there be much of a difference between one "invisible" product and another "invisible" one?


Are you saying the ADA will be invisible (less visible) inside the water compare to other knock off brand?

----------


## illumnae

i'm saying that there wouldn't be a difference Robert  :Laughing:  

Kenneth: "as far as you know" is the key phrase here. as far as *I* know, it does have inferior products compared with other brands. However, that is a debate not suited for this thread. we can agree to disagree and leave it as that.

----------


## jacian

I am using the I-Flo (S-size, got from HK), it fits nicely for my Eden 501. Personally I do find that quality is not up to expectation. While choosing the set, I do find that each set looks slightly different from other, especially the shape of the outflow. Also, most of them carries some scratches even though they are all brand new. I feel that the set is very fragile.

There are other alternatives too, I am also using another set (think is some taiwan brand) which I feel is good and value for money. The one from CAL Aqua Labs looks good to me too and not to forget Do!Aqua which is from ADA too.  :Smile:

----------


## Panut

Every cent more you pay is what you get.. IF knockoff brand is not much different from ADA.. i don't think ADA lily pipes will be so well received(to the extent that most models are already out of stock despite their price which is many more times than knock off ones..)..

Can afford it, and think its worth to you.. get it..

Can't afford it? Simply don't buy it..

----------


## Panut

> Kenneth: "as far as you know" is the key phrase here. as far as *I* know, it does have inferior products compared with other brands. However, that is a debate not suited for this thread. we can agree to disagree and leave it as that.


Err can you please don't play with english LOL  :Huh?:  

Maybe you can list down some inferior products of ADA so we can be better informed?
I can create a new thread for you for your valuable inputs..  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## illumnae

kudos for being quarrelsome for the sake of being quarrelsome. i've already stated explicitly that my opinion and yours obviously differ. If you can't accept that opinions can and do differ, and a brand name is something you cannot get everyone to agree on (So how? Canon camera better or Nikon camera better ah?  :Laughing: ), then you have alot to learn. I'm not ADA bashing for the sake of ADA bashing, but offering an alternative view to the slavish facination you seem to have for the brand.

every cent more you pay is what you get? I got a piece of garbage here. $100 special price just for you. does that make my garbage any more valuable? 

ADA is well received? of course it is. I've never denied that it's well received. Is it a reflection of quality? Not at all. It's the brand name, like I've stated repeatedly. 

As for inferior products, go pay for a subscription to Tom Barr's forum and read his chemical analysis of ADA's liquid ferts.

if you honestly believe that there is no alternative to ADA because ADA is one of the more expensive brands out there, then I pity you.

Anyhow, as I've stated repeatedly, this isn't an ADA bash/commend thread. you post your views and i'll post mine. no need to take my disdain for your favourite brand so personally  :Roll Eyes:  kids will be kids i guess

edit: for the record, i have not once stated that ADA is useless, nor have I said that ADA is ineffective. I am just stating that there are equal/better alternatives out there that are better for your pocket. If you like the ADA brand and have the money to splurge, please DO go and buy it and ignore everything i said. PLEASE do.

----------


## illumnae

> I am using the I-Flo (S-size, got from HK), it fits nicely for my Eden 501. Personally I do find that quality is not up to expectation. While choosing the set, I do find that each set looks slightly different from other, especially the shape of the outflow. Also, most of them carries some scratches even though they are all brand new. I feel that the set is very fragile.
> 
> There are other alternatives too, I am also using another set (think is some taiwan brand) which I feel is good and value for money. The one from CAL Aqua Labs looks good to me too and not to forget Do!Aqua which is from ADA too.


great feedback jacian  :Smile: 

I've examined a few brands (including ADA) as I was considering lily pipes for my upcoming project as well (before finally deciding on Eheim installation sets instead). I find that ANS and PH (i-flo) brand lily pipes are pretty well made. The i-flo ones i inspected did not have any scratches on them (I inspected a few sets of different sizes at Keong Seong). 

I've also read alot of good reviews about the CAL Aqua Labs pipes. In fact, some people have said that the way that the CAL pipes are shaped/made are better than the ADA ones. However, I've never personally seen one of the CAL ones myself so I can't testify to that.

One brand that other forums have cautioned against are Aquatic Magic as they are fragile and shatter easily.

I've seen some offered on ebay as well from HK, but I'm not certain which brand these fall under. Some are i-flo I believe but I'm not sure what the others are.

----------


## windcharm

Woo. Thank you for all your responses... Seem like we have a group of ADA followers and not here  :Smile: 

For me, ADA is really the "Branded" good for hobbyist like us. ADA pipes are too expensive for me, I will second for i-FLO set instead. Money is not easy to earn! haha

----------


## illumnae

good choice windcharm (in my opinion). if you have the time, you could consider doing what I did. go and inspect the various brands available. besides i-flo, there's CAL Aqua (good offer at midori i believe) and ANS available as well. As i've mentioned, CAL Aqua is well received in the US and believed by some to be better desined than ADA originals.

----------


## Shadow

> Woo. Thank you for all your responses... Seem like we have a group of ADA followers and not here 
> 
> For me, ADA is really the "Branded" good for hobbyist like us. ADA pipes are too expensive for me, I will second for i-FLO set instead. Money is not easy to earn! haha


Same as you, can't afford ADA product. I'm using ANS for a year now, I'm happy with it, serve it purpose well.

----------


## windcharm

> Same as you, can't afford ADA product. I'm using ANS for a year now, I'm happy with it, serve it purpose well.


How much is ANS and where can I get it?

----------


## Shadow

I bought it from KS, the one behind the tiong bahru plaza, forgot the road name  :Razz: 

PM you the price.

----------


## tcy81

Just to check, what is your filter in/oulet size and how big is your tank.
For the ans, they come in only one size for 12mm size tubing.
The finishing in my opinion is poor, i am using it , but still can do/live with it.
I have not use before i-flo, cal aqua labs or ADA lily pipes so i don't think i will comment on them.

----------


## Shadow

ANS do have smaller one 10mm.

What do you mean by finishing? Sorry I'm loss, I never see or touch ADA before, can differentiate the different except for ADA logo  :Razz:

----------


## Ian Lim

Bro,

If money no problem then go for ADA = branded, better 'finishing', if on budget the go for alternative e.g. i-Flo , ANS = not 'branded' and 'finishing not as good' but it still get the job done.

----------


## Shadow

every one keep talking about finishing, what is considered as good finishing?

----------


## illumnae

to ADA supporters, good finishing is that ADA label printed on the item lor...as long as the ADA label is there, it's worth the money  :Wink: 

jokes aside, thing's i've read from this thread and others:

1. thickness of glass
2. scratches on item
3. design of lily pipes (though who's to say ADA's design is the best when compared with the others?)

----------


## tcy81

your really funny. 

When i bought the ANS in/oulet piping, there was only 13mm. The inlet pipe, the hole was rough, and there was scratchs on the edges. Maybe they improve on it since then. But i did not expect much since the price difference is so much.

----------


## windcharm

You bet so. The price different is about 3 - 4 times..

----------


## patricc

*You* can try getting it at Biotope.. i saw it there before... around $30 for single or $60 for both intake and outlet. Think other LFS should have but i haven seen yet....

----------


## Shadow

> your really funny. 
> 
> When i bought the ANS in/oulet piping, there was only 13mm. The inlet pipe, the hole was rough, and there was scratchs on the edges. Maybe they improve on it since then. But i did not expect much since the price difference is so much.


I didn't pay attention to such detail, it is ok for me as long as it is not chip or crack.

----------


## Panut

Cal Aqua Pipes look good, maybe you can head to midori to have a look at them before deciding which do you prefer? (Think they have a special promotion for them if im not wrong?)

cheers,

----------


## williamng

> I am using the I-Flo (S-size, got from HK), it fits nicely for my Eden 501. Personally I do find that quality is not up to expectation. While choosing the set, I do find that each set looks slightly different from other, especially the shape of the outflow. Also, most of them carries some scratches even though they are all brand new. I feel that the set is very fragile.
> 
> There are other alternatives too, I am also using another set (think is some taiwan brand) which I feel is good and value for money. The one from CAL Aqua Labs looks good to me too and not to forget Do!Aqua which is from ADA too.


Just to add on. Different brand uses different type of glass so the durability of the glass is different. Dont think the material is glass means everything is the same. Those who study engineering will understand about the material properties. Please be extra careful when you use glassware because when it break, it is very sharp and it can cause injury. 

A personal experience. I once try to insert a tubing into my glass diffuser (dunno what brand) when suddenly the glass diffuser breaks. The glass tube pierce into my hand and I have a deep cut. I go to the GP and the doctor advise me to go hospital for stitching. Even the doctor on duty is shocked as this is the 1st time he hear people getting cut by aquarium products.  :Grin:  

Till today, I still have phobia using those fragile diffusers sold for less than $10.  :Exasperated:  This $10 thing makes me pay >$80 for hospital fees (lucky can claim from company) and lots of worries for my wife.

----------


## BFG

> edit2: i won't be responding to any more of Kenneth's stupid comments. he's obviously got issues and I won't feed his attention seeking ways any longer.


Please behave and conduct yourself properly in this forum. There is not a need to resort to name calling or to bring down a fellow member when there is a discussion going on. I believe most of us here are adult and should conduct themselves maturely.




> edit: at the end of the day, there are people who despise ADA (like myself) and others who adore it (like magic4lifez). He has his reasons, and I have mine. As magic4lifez has recommended, go take a look for yourself and form your own opinion and make your own decision  I don't want this turning into another thread debating the merits or demerits of ADA


You have made this point several times in various thread. We get that already. We also know that there is such a thing as choice. It is available to you and all other member in this forum. There is a choice as to use product from ADA or to get from some other company which could replicate something that may look similar but cost lesser. Choice is also available to you, there is not a need to have a reply from you stating your distaste to the ADA brand. You don't see other member doing the same thing you are doing. Sure, there are other members who will not be using ADA product but do you see them coming out and replying that they do not like ADA?

In my opinion, you owe Kenneth an apology. Nothing he replied has warranted you to call his contribution to this thread as a stupid comment. Are you in any position to have the right to judge him just because his replies does not seem to be in similar agreement to yours? The forum is to be used to gather information and the knowledge to the hobby of upkeeping aquatic life form whether freshwater or marine. It will have different ways of going into this hobby and there are no single hard and fast rule to say that a single way is the correct way. The industry is forever evolving and new product and company will appear so often. There's no place for product bashing, name calling persons in this forum. We exist for the betterment of the community and do not need a singular opinionated person to constantly affect the community negatively.

Hope this helps!
 :Smile:

----------


## blue33

I though "I-Flo" and "ANS" is the same design as "Lily pipe". Is just different manufacturer. I'm confuse!  :Knockout:

----------


## hwchoy

> What do you mean by finishing? Sorry I'm loss, I never see or touch ADA before, can differentiate the different except for ADA logo


its like in the early days when you buy a proton saga, some of the car boots have a bigger gap on the left side vs the right side. that is call finishing  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

I thought that was a design problem.  :Grin:

----------


## illumnae

it's more of the factory exercising low QC  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

i always feels that ADA are for rich people who have no worries on money issues.
if i ever happen to get a lily pipe.. i'll sure get brands like ANS.. ADA simply too expensive though i have yet to touch one ADA lily pipe to feel the difference( i doubt there would be) as long as it serve the purpose as a lily pipe im fine with it..

and yes, biotope is carrying ANS lily pipe.. around $30 each if im not wrong.
based on looks, not much difference between it and ADA.. but price is 1 ada lily pipe i can get maybe 4 - 5 ANS ones..

my 2 cents.

Edit : the only ADA stuffs i feel that its worth the price would be their ADA substrate( aka Amazonia I and II)
pretty cheap and works well for me. :Wink:

----------


## StanChung

Cheap got cheap use, expensive got rich use. There's also a lot of in-betweens who are just plain mad like myself.

They about designer goods is that if you've gotta ask, you can't afford it. As for thread starter, you may need to balance your budget a bit because for the cost of cheaper alternative you may be able to afford more nice magazines and also other products to boost your aquascaping skills.

Cost is always going to be a factor, if not ADA would not be coming out with a more affordable range of products.

Wearing a Georgio Armani shirt feels different from wearing a G2000 shirt doesn't it?

----------


## chingkt

> U can try getting it at Biotope.. i saw it there before... around $30 for single or $60 for both intake and outlet. Think other LFS should have but i haven seen yet....


What is the size of the lily intake and outlet from Biotope? Was thinking to get it and try on my Eheim 2028 setup.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

Here are some points for you guys who have some time to research and to consider with respect to the "quality" or lack of...  :Grin: 

a) All glass are not created equal (i.e. some are scratch resistent, hence higher cost).
b) Not all glass blowers have the same skill. Quality assurance from the manufacturer will ensure minimum standards.
c) There is a science to the diameter of the piping to the outflow "final size" and shape (see note #$# below).
d) The shape of the outflows can also "remove" surface scum IF it is designed to disturb the water surface.


NOTE: #$#
Fluid dynamics, I recall this term called "mass flow rate". 
For a fixed cross section there is a certain velocity from the pressure in the pipe.
All things equal, as the cross section gets larger the velocity slows down so that mass flow rate remains constant.
Similarly, if the cross section gets smaller, the velocity increase to keep the constant mass flow rate.
This is why the outflow grows larger in cross section to the "final size" mentioned in point (c).
Mainly, to slow down the velocity of the water and "spread" the flow.

Using an Eheim 2028 filter as an example (Yes, I like Eheim...  :Opps: ).
If your filter is 1050 lph (this is not the actual velocity but you get the point...) and the diameter grows to 4 x the pipe diameter of 16/22mm.
Then the "velocity" of the water _slows_ to 262.5 lph at the edge [final size mentioned in point (c)] of the outflow.

----------


## BFG

Let me try to enlighten the members here. It is a guesstimate on my part and maybe I am right but also I could be wrong. Take it with a pinch.........

There might be a reason why some equipment are cheap while the others are expensive. It could be from the exchange rate from one country to another or that a country charge taxes from sales of a certain kind of product. Also it doesn't help if the distributor or even the front line sale shop decide to markup the cost of a product. That's their business or it's their way of doing business. 

But let's take a look at the product from ADA. This brand has been an issue here in this forum. Mostly it's about the cost of their product. To many, the price to own one of their product is in the premium range. This alone has put off many in this hobby to own one of their product. But it did not prevent the others from purchasing it. Why is that so? What do these people see in such expensive item? 

One factor that has failed to be mentioned by anyone in this forum is R & D, the Research and Development stage. ADA didn't create all the product that came from the ADA brand in 1 day. How many version of the lily pipe have been created before the final product is being chosen to be put on sale? What type of glass did they choose? Why was the diameter in the final product to be a certain diameter, why couldn't it be larger or smaller? There might be quite a number of different version of lily pipe being made and tested to find which is best suited for a certain application.

All that question and more is just for the lily pipe alone. What about the ADA filter line? Why must ADA choose Iwaki pump over Eheim or even Aquabee? Why use metal for the canister filter instead of plastic like the other canister filter found in the world? Why the need to create a different filter media product than other brand?

To claim that a hobbyist is just paying for brand alone is absurb. We as the end user do not know how the final product that we see in the lfs actually come to be. How long does it takes from an idea to the actual piece of equipment we use now and how much does that cost the designer/creator/owner to make and perfected before selling it to the market? It is very easy for a person to give a negative comment for an expensive equipment but it is very hard for a person to make a similar product and perfected that item until it has no issue to crop up before selling it to the mass. The aquarium keeping industry is a niche market, it is for those who wants to have but not necessary to have. Any exotic stuff entering this niche market will of course command a premium price.

Another thing I see is the supporter thingy being mentioned. The term ADA supporter is being seen here and there in various thread. As far as I know, ADA is a business entity, not a political party. You are not an ADA supporter if you are using ADA product. You are just an end user to a product you want to use. Nothing more nothing less. You are not a chicken rice supporter if you decide to eat chicken rice right? If by eating chicken rice and in turn you became a chicken rice supporter, can you eat duck rice too? Wouldn't that made you a duck rice supporter then? How many things will you be a supporter in your whole life? This is also another absurb theory in the making. Do not create something which doesn't exist. It could divide the forum which we are adamant to prevent from happening.

Hope this helps!
 :Smile:

----------


## blue33

I totally greed with you on the R & D thing as i was used to be an designer in product design long ago, it really took alot of error to finalise a product which involve in many manpower work to get the right thing to market out. And it took certain period of marketing and selling before they can get back their cost spent on it, and sometime the product may not even able to sell on the market or break even.

Any product has its value on the market, depending on your needs, deep pocket($) i guess, or even the cheap one(which is functionable if use correctly). Just get what suits you will do whether is ADA or replica one.  :Grin:

----------


## illumnae

very insightful post BFG. those are definitely very valid points raised. however, we may want to consider a few other points to truly shed some light on the matter  :Smile:  this is purely my humble opinion and i may be right, or i may be wrong. i'm just writing this so that as hobbyists we can consider the whole picture from both ends of the spectrum before making a choice.

I agree fully with you about exchange rate and distributor markup. exchange rate is something beyond everyone's control and fluctuations in exchange rate do affect the price of products. however, both japan and singapore have very stable currencies that are somewhat pegged to the US dollar and as such, while an effect is created, i do believe that this effect is not very high. Further, there are other products we get from Japan without such a high premium attached to them.

Distributor markup is a huge factor. I've heard people tell me buying ADA products in HK costs them as low as 1/2 the price, and my personal experience in BKK is that ADA products cost about 2/3 the price. This is, as you've said, the distributor's prerogative and it's the way they do business and how they make the profit that makes them want to stay in business.

Another factor to consider, of course, is the rising fuel costs. With rising fuel costs, transportation costs increase and of course that translates to added costs for the buyer. However, this is of course something that applies to every brand, and I believe ADA's high charges came before the fuel hike anyway so this might not be so large a factor.

Moving on to R&D, I agree fully with you that R&D costs have to be factored into the cost of the product. However, R&D costs apply equally to all companies. I'm sure Eheim and Aquabee did R&D before developing their pumps, I'm sure Eheim Hydor Rena dn Fluval did R&D before developing their filters, I'm sure Wondergro Dr Mallick Seachem and JBL did R&D before developing their fert line and even Tom Barr did his R&D before formulating the EI methodology (which he offered for free)... I'm sure you get my drift.

We can't assume that just because one product costs 5 times more than the other, the company necessarily spent 5 times more on R&D to develop the product. While ADA might have had 100 different lily pipe designs in contemplation and testing, it also may only have had 1. We don't know and thus we can't peg the higher cost to R&D  :Smile:  This is something we will only know generally with the company's financial reports and specifically if you're in the company's management.

I have my reasons to believe that ADA's R&D for certain products (not all) really didn't cost them that much, but that's my personal belief and not even an opinion, so I won't post them here as it leads to needless speculation  :Grin: 

Exotic stuff commanding a premium in this niche hobby is only natural. I have no quarrel with that at all. However, when normal/mediocre staff command a premium, that's where I voice out strongly. I have myself on occassion used ADA products when it's truly "exotic" with no peer. One very good example is ADA Africana soil. I can't think of any other way to lower the ph into the low 5s without staining the water. There's simply no feasible alternative in my knowledge. So no choice, pay the premium and get the soil to create the best environoment for my apistos. Same goes for exotic fish. I'd gladly pay 10 times more for a zebra oto than a normal oto, and high prices for quality apistos because they are scarce and command a premium and there really isn't any alternative in the market.

However, when certain other products have as high as 50-60x markup, that's where I would say branding plays a large part.

Further, as we really can't comment on R&D and most/all other factors apply equally to all products, one possible conclusion we are led to is the branding. It really isn't that absurd that branding can command a huge premium. Examples abound in every industry. Look at Gucci/LV bags. When you talk to people who buy these bags, do they say "Oh, the quality of the bags is better" or "I like LV's designers the bags are pretty"? Majority of the time I dare say no. Usually the response I get is "Hey, it's Gucci, man! It's worth every cent because it's Gucci!" That is branding pure and simple, nothing further  :Smile: 

Finally the "supporter" point. ADA supporter isn't a coined term of art. It merely refers to someone who supports the ADA brand. I agree with you that just because someone uses ADA, he doesn't automatically become an ADA supporter. As mentioned above, I myself have used ADA products on occassion and I can assure you I'm probably the last person anyone thinks of as an ADA supporter  :Laughing: 

To use back your chicken rice example, I'm not a chicken rice supporter just because I happened to eat chicken rice, or even if I happen to like chicken rice very much, or even if chicken rice is my favourite food. However, if everytime someone asks me I say "You must eat Chatterbox chicken rice if you like chicken rice, it's the best!" and "Chatterbox chicken rice is expensive because it's the best, man! Every cent more you pay is an indication of quality!" and "There's no alternative out there...if you can afford it you must eat only Chatterbox chicken rice. Only if you can't afford it then you go eat the others", then I'm afraid to say that I am very much a Chatterbox chicken rice supporter  :Grin: 

I feel that this doesn't create a division so much as it allows newer folks to the hobby to make educated choices. For example, if one particularly vocal member of the forum is a Gex supporter, and every time a new user posts asking about substrate, he writes a long post about how Gex is the best and there's no comparison, the new user might get the impression that really Gex is the best out there and there's no alternative. However, if the new user is aware of the fact that this person is a Gex supporter, he may take the post with a pinch of salt and accord higher weight to other less lengthy posts that offer alternatives. As such, awareness of the inclinations of is important to help others make their choice  :Smile: 

Again, I state that this is purely my opinion. Hopefully it helps in the discussion.

----------


## TTS

For a lighter moment...

R&D in China = "Receive & Duplicate"

 :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

arg...... so....long reply.....  :Razz:

----------


## StanChung

> For a lighter moment...
> 
> R&D in China = "Receive & Duplicate"


LOl, this is just one moment in time. Just like what Japanese used to do long time ago with magnetic tapes etc. Like what my mum used to tell me. At one time everything from England was the best but the knock off's from Japan was 3 times cheaper so she had to endure premature product failure.

reverse engineer> duplicate> sell cheaper> make improvements> innovate>leader.

----

This is not rocket science-more of art in blowing glass. Many have tried to make the glass look like the lily pipes but they fail to get the thickness for strength hence imperfections in the glass in the knock offs. This is what was whispered to me from a knock off artist.  :Razz:

----------


## Shadow

can't it be mold? make cheaper alternative using plastic

----------


## StanChung

Anything's possible nowadays Robert. 

I bought a few of those clip on heads a year ago in Singapore. Didn't work like any of the pipes in the market-Economical or designer.

----------


## tcy81

i just bought the ADA lily pipes from the fellow AQ member yesterday.
In comparsion with the ANS pipes. 
1)The glass used i believe are different, in my opinion are of *better clarity*. 
2)When lifted slightly above the water level mark, creates a turbulence of air bubbles in the "cup" area. *Its less noisy*. ( Whether air bubbles created are more ? i not too sure)
3)Workmanship are of bettter quality.

In my opinion, you need to try out ADA system to see if its really that good? 

why is there people using it thou the high price ?

There are other alternatives , which may or may not work as well as ADA.
If you can use other alternatives and achieve much better results , then stick to using it.  :Smile: 

Please don't let hearsay , stop you from trying ADA.  :Razz: 
Good or no good ? Just try it.........

Just my humble opinions.

----------


## jacian

Another thing I notice for my i-flo pipe, it did not create the vortex that the ADA pipe did.

----------


## blue33

> Another thing I notice for my i-flo pipe, it did not create the vortex that the ADA pipe did.


I've try ANS lily pipe and it does create vortex flow.  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

mine also, it does create vortex if you raise it about 1cm below water surface

----------


## blue33

> mine also, it does create vortex if you raise it about 1cm below water surface


Does ANS lily pipe comes with diameter 17mm?

----------


## tcy81

> I've try ANS lily pipe and it does create vortex flow.





> mine also, it does create vortex if you raise it about 1cm below water surface


i will try to take a photo later tonight or tomorrow of the vortex of ADA lily pipe.  :Smile:

----------


## jacian

No problem for my ANS lily pipe to create the vortex, just the i-flo didn't.

----------


## StanChung

I think it's also how powerful the power of your water output and how close the tip of the cup is to the water surface.

Theoretically cheap or expensive if you meet this criteria, there should be a vortex unless the shape of the cup is seriously flawed. I suspect flow is not powerful enough due to diameter larger?

----------


## blue33

> I think it's also how powerful the power of your water output and how close the tip of the cup is to the water surface.
> 
> Theoretically cheap or expensive if you meet this criteria, there should be a vortex unless the shape of the cup is seriously flawed. I suspect flow is not powerful enough due to diameter larger?


Does it mean 13mm is an ideal one instead of larger one to create strong flow?  :Smile:  Saw those ADA Metal power pipe, pic , they have squeezed outflow part to create strong flow.  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

DOes this vortex really help removing the surface oil? It does not really help in my tank, although it does less compare to no vortex. In my opinion surface skimmer work better. Does anyone experience the same?

----------


## blue33

> DOes this vortex really help removing the surface oil? It does not really help in my tank, although it does less compare to no vortex. In my opinion surface skimmer work better. Does anyone experience the same?


Yes it is, unless you have created a vortex effect, if not the oil film will be still there.  :Knockout:

----------


## Shadow

I did created the vortex effect but the oil film still there, it less but still there. My quest because it is just circulted within the tank where as surface skimmer suck it into the filter and the filter woll will hold it there.

----------


## tcy81

Heres some photos of the ADA lily pipes as promised.










The performance of the Output pipe will be better if i have use 10mm instead of 13mm one. Its better if you use a size smaller for your output pipe with respect of your input pipe size.

Hope these photos helps.

----------


## titusxc

> I bought it from KS, the one behind the tiong bahru plaza, forgot the road name 
> 
> PM you the price.


Hi Bro can pm me the price of i-flo too? and the shop available?? thanks ^^

----------


## Shadow

just PM you

----------


## titusxc

> just PM you


Thanks bro ^^

----------


## darter

Robert bro, can pm me too? Very near me at telok blangah. Last time here got one small lfs at the market, now no more liao. Have to go to wu hu at tiong bahru market. Did not know there is a lfs behind tiong bahru plaza. I only know east ocean at havelok road.

----------


## Shadow

Cool, you staying around telok blangah also?

that the fish shop I'm talking about East Ocean or Keong Sheong. Well not exactly behind tiong bahru plaza  :Razz:

----------


## darter

Ic, Yup. Noticed that you also stay ard telok blangah? Im at crescent. Good to know a expert is near me. Cos my tank still having problems with the cycling.

----------


## Shadow

I'm also at crescent, blk 26, which block are you?

----------


## darter

Same block la dey. Haha. 

Scally see u before. Haha. Im on the forth floor. Drop me a pm with ur number bro. Rem last time got a lfs beside sell fruits stall, then moved to market. Now he selling fishing equipments in the market. Haha.

Heading to colorful now.

----------


## Shadow

haha neighbour. Are you the one that bought aquasonic 2x6W light set, around last week cant recall the date?

----------


## darter

Ya la. Jus set up last week lo. Need ur advise to see whats wrong with the tank man.

----------


## BFG

> Ya la. Jus set up last week lo. Need ur advise to see whats wrong with the tank man.


Hello, please mind your sms usage, it is frowned upon to use such language here.

----------

